# Yep another one



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2009)

Okay, I know this is getting old. But I've got to say, this fursona....it's really the first character I've made that I feel deeply connected to. It's like he's a friend rather than a made-up character. It's weird. Anyways, here:

Name: Edaniel
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Catahoula leopard dog
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 150 lbs

Appearance: Muscular and in shape. A bit stocky, even. 
Hair and fur: Short white fur all over.
Markings: A patch of blue merle on the left side of the face.
Eye color: Blue 
Other features: His nose and paw pads are pink. His ears are cropped and his tail is docked.

Behavior and personality: You know how stoners are mellow? Well imagine that times a thousand. Edaniel hates conflict and spends most of his time learning ways to relax. He's very friendly, always wagging what's left of his tail. He likes to please others, but doesn't try to stress himself over other's problems. 

Clothing: He loves band t-shirts and cargo pants. It's all he wears.
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3096220

Orientation: Bisexual


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 27, 2009)

This needs a bio :c


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 27, 2009)

How can you be mellower then a stoner?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> This needs a bio :c


Like, a history?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Like, a history?


 Well kinda.
Also I've always wondered about your blood type. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> How can you be mellower then a stoner?


There are ways.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 27, 2009)

this is Fursona Serial No. F8Z-7893X correct?


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> There are ways.


and they are?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> and they are?


Meditation.


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Meditation.


.....Sooooooo Salvia then?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> .....Sooooooo Salvia then?


Sorry, I don't do drugs.


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Sorry, I don't do drugs.


You can buy it a the corner store :O


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> You can buy it a the corner store :O


I know that. I've seen it, but I'm not interested.


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I know that. I've seen it, but I'm not interested.


It makes everything like a cartoon for 15 minutes


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 27, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> It makes everything like a cartoon for 15 minutes


 how do you even manage to derail every single topic with drugs


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 27, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> how do you even manage to derail every single topic with drugs


Hey someone sets me up for it somehow...


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> It makes everything like a cartoon for 15 minutes


x3 So I take it you're a 420 fur?


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> x3 So I take it you're a 420 fur?


Yus.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 27, 2009)

now that i think, Shenzi, you would make a great Big Daddy. its your job to to protect little girls and take them everywhere you go.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 28, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> now that i think, Shenzi, you would make a great Big Daddy. its your job to to protect little girls and take them everywhere you go.


I've never played Bioshock, but that sounds like something I could do :3


----------

